# double the hp



## Guest (Jun 12, 2002)

I was looking threw a recent JCW sport compact catalog and found a product called the "Tornado" . An engine performance booster.
It says that the tornado creates a mini whirlwind of air to ensure best fuel atomization possible. It also has a note that some cars including NISSAN have 2 air intake houses therfore to tornados would be required . 
It says that it is proven to increase 13 hp. So if you have to have 2 for a Nissan does that mean you get a increase of 26 hp ?


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

No it doesn't work......  this should be on a sticky somewhere on the internet...LOL.


----------



## Subculture (Apr 30, 2002)

> It says that it is proven to increase 13 hp. So if you have to have 2 for a Nissan does that mean you get a increase of 26 hp ?


That's what is known as *MONKEY MATH!*
Not trying to pick on you, but if it sounds too good to be true....


Go Here for a short list of items that don't work.


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

*Death to the Tornado! (and all similar worthless scams)*

I vote for the sticky note.... if the performance gains sound too good to be true, it most likely is. All the Tornado POS is gonna do it block air intake to your motor. And you don't want that to happen, do you?


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2002)

*NEED AIR*

place racing has a good cold-air intake system, get that and a Jim Wolf (Pop charger) I'm not sure of the HP but it is pratical. Don't forget the AEM (by pass valve) My friends car just took a drink. ( if you do this you will be cheeseing )
- step on the gas and listen to her pur!!! 
RUTH'LESS


----------



## stealth_b13 (Jun 14, 2002)

they dont work because they go after the maf and the computer will not register the added air resulting in a lean air/fuel ratio


----------



## fastnx (Jun 14, 2002)

> they dont work because they go after the maf and the computer will not register the added air resulting in a lean air/fuel ratio


haha that makes me laugh.

The reason it will not work is because you are basically putting a non-moving fan blade in the way of you intake. This is BLOCKING THE AIR GOING INTO THE MOTOR!!!!! It is restricting the airflow that is it.

How would the computer not register the added air? there is only one way for the air to get into the motor, and that requires passing in though the MAF sensor. There is no "added air". Bottom line, stay away from this piece of crap!!!


----------



## div3r5ity (Jun 3, 2002)

*tornado*

i have that shiet in my car , u stick it in ur intake tube and all 4 of ur intake manifold gets the same amount of air but it doesnt really help hp wise it makes the intake slightly louder but it does save lots of gas


----------



## Subculture (Apr 30, 2002)

> u stick it in ur intake tube and all 4 of ur intake manifold gets the same amount of air


*Huh?* 
You only have _one_ intake manifold.
And how exactly does it make "_all 4 intake manifold_" get the same amount of air?



> but it doesnt really help hp wise


That much is true.



> but it does save lots of gas


Can you _prove_ that?

The _Tornado_ is one in a long line of automotive products that, at best, don't do anything for your car. And at worst, can hinder the performance of your motor.


----------



## div3r5ity (Jun 3, 2002)

*manifold*

i know u have only one manifold but there r 4 ports in the manifold


----------



## Subculture (Apr 30, 2002)

> i know u have only one manifold but there r 4 ports in the manifold


Ok, but that's isn't what you had originally posted.


----------



## div3r5ity (Jun 3, 2002)

*manifold*

yeah 1 manifold and 4 ports inside


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2002)

*Intake manifold*

the trottle body opens air goes into intake manifold. the four tubes that you see allows air to the block with the four fuel injecters


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2002)

stealth_b13 said:


> *they dont work because they go after the maf and the computer will not register the added air resulting in a lean air/fuel ratio *



the place racing system comes in 2 parts the mass air flow sensor goes in between the 2 pipes.


----------

